# Bbq!!!



## altcharacter

Ok, putting a list together of what people are bringing. Look here to see what is being brought 

Disman Pop (could use a few more 12 packs)
Flexin5 Hudduggs x 3 packs
Temee Beer, Napkins, Twinkies!!
Kevin Chips and Doritos with dip!
Dax Samosas
Alex something....
Jess Paper plates, forks
Dave (me) Burgers, Sausage, Possibly chicken, pasta salad, potato salad


----------



## bigfishy

ME! I want to come and see your saltie tank!


----------



## altcharacter

That's 2! Yeah I can totally host a BBQ in May.


----------



## Ciddian

sweet!!! I'll be there  If you need help, lemmie know.


----------



## teemee

Ciddian said:


> sweet!!! I'll be there  If you need help, lemmie know.


me, too 
maybe we could also make it an informal frag swap?


----------



## altcharacter

I would think that would happen anyways.


----------



## explor3r

Im in too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim

Sure count me in


----------



## 50seven

But I think we should have it at Explor3r's house...


----------



## azotemia

altcharacter said:


> I know it's a bit off topic but who's up for a Saltwater Meet and Greet BBQ when the temperature starts getting a little warmer.
> 
> We could do a potluck type of thing or something...i'm cheap (I have 2 kids)
> 
> If needed, I could supply my backyard and bbq but it'll only hold 20 ppl comfortably. Then it would have to spill out into my driveway.


where abouts are you located?


----------



## poobar

I'm in!
Dependant on distance


----------



## altcharacter

If you have to ask where I live then it's already to far for you...since you're already thinking of excuses for not coming =P

And if Alex wants to host, I can always man the BBQ still!!


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> If you have to ask where I live then it's already to far for you...since you're already thinking of excuses for not coming =P
> 
> And if Alex wants to host, I can always man the BBQ still!!


Who is Alex anyways.....I can take 3 people with me I can pick them up at Bayview and Sheppard corner and bring them back to the same place.
So if anyone interested in coming along let me know with time..........


----------



## altcharacter

explor3r said:


> Who is Alex anyways.....I can take 3 people with me I can pick them up at Bayview and Sheppard corner and bring them back to the same place.
> So if anyone interested in coming along let me know with time..........


Thanks for helping out dude!! 

I'm in scarborough @ Warden and St Claire and it's walking distance to the subway for all of you downtown people.

postal code here is M1L4H6


----------



## disman_ca

I'm in. If the weather keeps going like this we might be able to have it sooner.


----------



## Ciddian

Yup I am not far from him either ^^ I can always pick up from the station or reasonable distance if anyone needs help with frags/sw. 

I was going to do a bbq garage sale type thing at my mums (just up the road) but this works too lol


----------



## altcharacter

I just assume it's going to turn into that also. I'm sure alot of people will be trading stuff since it'll be easy to do.


----------



## Tim

I guess I better get some coral friendly lights lol


----------



## Dax

I'd hate to miss out so count me in. For me, this is way in advance planning so don't forget to send a reminder ... maybe setup an evite.

BTW, thanks for helping me figure out why I'm cheap too ... because of the 3 kids !!!


----------



## altcharacter

Bump

So it's getting warmer and I was thinking of doing this in May sometime. Let's get a list together of people that would be interested in coming the first or second weekend in May.

I'll try to supply some food but any food anyone wants to bring (hot dogs, sausages, beer, beer.....beer) would be appreciated. 

I'm also putting together some games and possibly a few small auctions to help benefit the website since, in my opinion, it's a dam good website and it's free! 

My backyard is smaller but can manage a few people and it is alcohol and family friendly as long as neither one gets out of hand  

If you leave anything behind at my house (including spouses and children) they shall be auctioned off 

Also...all russians have to come in cowboy boots and hot pants!!!!!


----------



## damsel_den

As long as its not may 6(daughters first birthday party) or may 12(hubbys first race of the year) I'd be down! Maybe ill have my G2 by then and can leave hubby behind to be auctioned off!!


----------



## Dax

Alcohol and family friendly; now there's a combination with my name on it. Put me on the list.


----------



## disman_ca

I think the first weekend is good for me. I'll bring a pack of "Thick n Juicy burgers with buns to add to the BBQ.


----------



## altcharacter

Ok so far the date for the BBQ will be May 5th. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## explor3r

Fantastic Im in too whenever this is going to happen.


----------



## 50seven

I'm in too!  I'll bring some pop


----------



## Shoryureppa

would love to come and meet all these people! I can bring some korean bbq shortribs! im not korean by the way


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks for all the interest guys! Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Ciddian

omg short ribs... *drool* I'll be there of course!


----------



## explor3r

Ill bring some frags in case alch want to bbq them or put them on his tank


----------



## fleescar

hey altcharater i live at warden and st clair too maybe you can help me out when i finally set up my first salt tank


----------



## altcharacter

swing by anytime and i'll answer any questions you might have or show up for the bbq and ask anyone anything you want!!


----------



## bigfishy

I can bring a meringue


----------



## Chromey

do we have a date... I would like to put a face to some of you guys and gals...


----------



## altcharacter

I will confirm it tonight and make sure to post a date. We're aiming for May 5th so far.


----------



## disman_ca

It's my mother-in-law's birthday May 5th but I got a nod of approval from my wife if it's early enough in the day.


----------



## altcharacter

It's Alex's wifes birthday also but I think if we do it early enough we're good
So it's May 5th.....confirmed!

I'll start cleaning the backyard and hopefully it's warm enough.


----------



## Dax

Excellent! I'll mark it down.

I assume you will pm the details such as time and address. Posting it here will result in all sorts of crazies knowing where you live, including me.


----------



## altcharacter

Alot of people that are coming already know where I live but yeah if you need directions to my house just PM me and I would be glad to assist.

A pot luck would be nice but like I said I'll try to cover atleast a few things.


----------



## damsel_den

If I can make it ill bring some stuff! I'm going to be on a food making spree for my daughters birthday the next day anyways


----------



## Dax

How many are you expecting? I'll bring 40-50 samosas.

I could use a little bit (handful) of live sand to boost my tank. I'm sure you're good for it, but it would be sweeter if anyone else coming could also hook me up.


----------



## teemee

explor3r said:


> Who is Alex anyways.....I can take 3 people with me I can pick them up at Bayview and Sheppard corner and bring them back to the same place.
> So if anyone interested in coming along let me know with time..........


Hey Alex,
I'll take you up on the offer for a ride...
Thx!


----------



## disman_ca

I created a public social group to help altcharacter with the count of who intends on going. http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/group.php?groupid=4


----------



## damsel_den

I should be coming, hubby said we can go. But it depends on how ready I am for the next day


----------



## altcharacter

Mel, do you need any help with the party? And yes i'm serious.


----------



## Riceburner

So is this just a salty thing? I can bring a camera....


----------



## damsel_den

Thanks so much for the offer ! I should be fine though, I have the grandparents bringing stuff. I have my cooking and baking schedual all planned out and we are just doing appitizers (so ill make double of somthing and bring it  )
The only major problem I'm having is getting hubby to do his around the house jobs on weekends instead of going dirtbiking! Lol
Once again thanks so much for the offer though! I appreciate it!


----------



## altcharacter

Yes, just to reconfirm the info

It's a Saltwater get together. A bunch of saltwater nerds talking about their crabs.
May 5th in west scarborough (across the street is literally east york)
Bring something to eat if you can (semi pot luck)
There will be a few games with prizes with all donations going to the website.
My house is alcohol and family friendly (as long as neither get out of hand)
It's a small backyard and I only have 8 chairs.
If you leave anything at my house I have the right to sell it on craigslist (including spouses and children) 
Lets have some fun!!!!

May 5th 
Start is @ noon and will go until everyone gets tired.


----------



## damsel_den

Is there going to be any trades or things forsale going on?


----------



## altcharacter

damsel_den said:


> Is there going to be any trades or things forsale going on?


If anyone is interested I could hold a mini auction and take like 5-10% to benefit the forums. I have a few things I could auction off and i'm pretty sure others have as well. I'm also sure that people are going to trade anyways but we could do a "frag trade" bind where you put in a frag with a picture and take one that you need or want. I might be able to frag my miami vice or eagles eye by then but i'm fairly lazy so we'll see  

If anyone has any input please feel free to comment.


----------



## disman_ca

Someone had to mention the inevitable "Are we trading/selling/swapping?". I wanted to ask but didn't want to start the thread hijack. It's certainly a "meet" so anything is possible if there is interest. I don't have much to offer, perhaps some chaeto or maybe my sea urchin that keeps eating everything :-( I put in the tank.


----------



## notclear

Are there plenty of parking spaces near your house?


----------



## damsel_den

I had to mention it, I love trades and buying things. 

I can bring the fallowing so if anyones interested in anything let me know and ill bring it

Mushrooms (orange, red,green, purple, hairy)
Zoas and palys: all different types and colours
Kenya trees

Domino damsel
Blue velvet damsel 
Blackmouth Bicolor Chromis

I'm looking for:
Hammers
Torches
Frogspawn
Octos
Acans
Blastos
And colourful Zoas/palys


----------



## Ciddian

it's a residential street so yup there should be a lot of parking on the street. You just might need to walk a few houses or something. My mums is only a few blocks away 

Alt, can you PM me and let me know what prizes you'd like to see? I got donation monies I can def put forward.


----------



## peacocks

im in! will be cool to meet everyone and learn about salt. the 5th is perfect for me and i dont live to far.


----------



## bigfishy

Be sure to be there!

6 boxes of brand new & some used pvc plumbing supplies to be auction!


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks alot Alex!

The details are still coming together for this but it's still a go for May 5th at noon.
Pot luck is appreciated, although I'll be making food for about 20 people or so.

It's a saltwater get together, so it'll be alot of pirates and shady looking bloaks! ARRRRRRRRR!!!!

Bring some cash if you want to buy something thru the auction or raffle. There will be a few door prizes also.

Again, my house is family and alcohol friendly...as long as neither one gets out of control. 

There will be a frag bin available for anyone that wants to Bring a frag/Take a frag. Anything goes! Or if you want to donate a frag for the auction that would be appreciated also.

Any donations for the party you can either contact me or Ciddian (better me so you don't bug her =P )

Let's have fun!!!


----------



## TankCla

Is there room for 2 more people? I can bring some pork stakes for bbq.


----------



## altcharacter

Of course!


----------



## TankCla

altcharacter said:


> Of course!


Then I'm in. 
I know your address, and I have room for 2 people in my car. From Yonge and Eglinton.


----------



## peacocks

is anyone coming to this event from mccowan and denisan. i might need a ride


----------



## damsel_den

I so hope I can make it! Ill bring some yummy's (And frags)! Damsels anyone?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris S

Not sure if I can come or not, but if I do I'll bring a few tanks and gadgets people can have.

Someone needs to remind me, or I will never remember to come.

SW applicable of course =D


----------



## altcharacter

We'd love to have you dude. It starts @ noon but who knows when it will end. Atleast pop your head in and grab a sausage if you can.


----------



## bigfishy

Don't miss out the fun! (concept perception)

Going to be all nighter!

bus load of people, and all the booze you can drink! 

approx 300+ people will show up   

party to the MAX!


----------



## altcharacter

Ha, i'm hoping for a good 20 people because my backyard can't take anymore than that =P


----------



## default

Is this a open event? Would love to actually meet some of the folks on this forum at a casual event. If so i could bring beers and lots of it.. Lol, if I'm not working or dragged by my gf..


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Sounds like fun! I will know if I can make it closer to the event  Will definately be bringing some food. Burgers for the grill


----------



## peacocks

going to be hell of a get together! lol dont worry if ur backyard cant handle the load of people, we'll break the fence down and join the next door neighbors backyard! lol jking but worst case we move to the front.


----------



## 50seven

Anybody coming who can bring a 35 ppt calibration solution for refractometers?

I don't feel like spending 17 bux on something I'm rarely going to use again. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

I'll second that! i'll pay anyone 2 bucks to bring their 35 ppt solution please.


----------



## TankCla

I will bring some 35 ppt sol. Get your refractometers and coins.


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks dude!


----------



## 50seven

Yes, thanks again! 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5

mind if I come?  would like to get to know more ppl on this board since i lurk here everyday. i'll probably hitch a ride with alex. 

i can bring a bucket of KFC or some burgers for the grill and buns. i also have some frags i'll bring if anyone is interested. i was going to post them up for sale but i can bring them instead. 

i have a pink monti, red monti, couple of brown monti's, a frag of fire/ice zoas, combo green and yellow polyps zoa, umm..something that look like rasta zoas; and i can frag my torch if anyone is looking


----------



## Chris S

Will sticky this.


----------



## Chris S

Before I bring anything large:

is there any interest in the following:

10g tank
5g tank
~30g tank, drilled with bulkhead
Metal tube stand for a 3 foot tank (I think...I'll have to measure it)


----------



## teemee

What are we going to do about frags...?
How will the trading work...?
Or are we going to do a MAST type auction with a percentage going to the forum (to get rid of these ads!)


----------



## Chris S

Well, just to make it clear, this is not a gta sponsored event, so there is no necessity in making any donations to the forum.

Of course, I'm sure they will be appreciated.

Personally, I'm selling my items for 1 beer each


----------



## teemee

Chris S said:


> Well, just to make it clear, this is not a gta sponsored event, so there is no necessity in making any donations to the forum.
> 
> Of course, I'm sure they will be appreciated.
> 
> Personally, I'm selling my items for 1 beer each


oh chris, you're going to be drunk lol
i don't think a small donation will kill anyone, imho.


----------



## Chris S

S'ok, I can walk home from his place. I live right around the corner


----------



## altcharacter

Just so you guys know, I have a few games planned and those donations would go to the forums. Other than that...this is a BBQ!!! 

Like I had said before. I was thinking of having a frag drop-off bin where you could leave one and pick one up...but that might not work since some people might bring stuff they don't want.

I was thinking of doing a small auction but I think from what I've seen most people would be auctioning and not buying so it might be better to just bring some stuff and see if anyone wants to trade.

We could also set up a table with bins where peoples frags could reside and others could take a look and see what they like.

Give me some input guys, because I'll be cooking and drinking.


----------



## Chris S

I vote teemee in charge of the frag swap!


----------



## altcharacter

I agree! I shall pay you in meat and beer!


----------



## disman_ca

I created the social group http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/group.php?groupid=4 to help facilitate swapping/selling/buying. My suggestion would be to post a separate thread per member with items for trade/sale/swap. This would allow everyone to know who intends on bringing what and if there is interest in particular items. If there are more than 2 people interested, teeemee to run a mini auction ;-)


----------



## teemee

omg what have i gotten myself into lol
Okay, but Alex had a great suggestion: everyone has to take a photo of the frag they are selling/trading and attach it to the bag/container.
Personally, I'm bringing about a dozen zoa frags, and a few digitata frags, and hope to come home with some zoas I don't have. The brighter the better!!!


----------



## peacocks

anyone commuting from markham area to the bbq? i may need a ride you dont mind!


----------



## teemee

I'm going to see if I can get a few donations, that we can auction off, with proceeds going to the forum, if that's okay.


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks Marg, I appreciate it alot that you're helping out. I think it will be easier if I just sit at the BBQ and do what I do best....drink beer =P

It'll be nice to see everyone!!

PM me if you need directions, and in a few days I'll be taking a rollcall to see our numbers.


----------



## explor3r

Ill donate some frags and corals with pleasure,as well I have maybe 2 person coming with me I can fit 2 or 3 more....I can smell the bbq
Ill bring my camera so be ready to be in pictures not shy ones ok Chris


----------



## Chris S

I'm not shy, I just don't like making other people look bad


----------



## bigfishy

Is this BBQ only for saltie?

nobody into fresh?


----------



## peacocks

bigfishy said:


> Is this BBQ only for saltie?
> 
> nobody into fresh?


im fresh bigfishy  peacocks generally.


----------



## Chris S

Go arrange your own "freshie" bbq =D


----------



## peacocks

Chris S said:


> Go arrange your own "freshie" bbq =D


lol? never said organize one  ill be taking part in the fun salt bbq


----------



## altcharacter

Chris S said:


> Go arrange your own "freshie" bbq =D


Ha!!!!

Yeah I don't know if my backyard can take all of the GTAA members. I have space for probably 20 people in the backyard and a few more on the side of the house.

It will definitely be a saltwater BBQ. 
Is it wrong to BBQ shrimp?


----------



## bigfishy

It's ok! I am into saltie fish too!

I just want a baby bumble bee grouper or an African tiger scat (Scatophagus tetracanthus)!  Bring me one! thanks!


----------



## altcharacter

you can have all the scat you want!!!


----------



## Ciddian

hey hey! sorry I have been so silent Alt D: Crazy recall at work..

Anyways, bring any chairs you can guys will help a bunch. I have a nice long table to bring and i'll bring plates, knives, cups etc etc as well as pops, water, juice. 

I am going to pick up some salty goodies as soon as I can too. 

I have a spare five gallon if anyone wants it, just send me a PM. 

do you guys want name tags at all? Helps link faces to names since I am so bad at it. ha..


----------



## altcharacter

I'm pretty sure I have the nametags but I'll have to let you know.
If anyone has anything to bring, I would say just bring it and there has to be someone that wants it. I have quite a few things that i'll be putting out for trade/free so if you see a bin with my name on it feel free to grab something out of it.

BBQ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disman_ca

I'm thinking about bringing my 4 year old son with me. We can't stay too long anyway but I wanted to see if anyone else is planning on bringing children.

@ altcharacter: Can you PM me the coordinates? Much appreciated.


----------



## altcharacter

Ok so we're less than a week away and I'll be filling up my propane tanks today and cleaning the backyard. I have a total of 9 chairs that are in the backyard so if anyone is coming, feel free to bring a camping chair or something if you don't want to stand. 

I'll be making burgers and sausage (hopefully if I have time to make sausage) and hopefully a few other things but if we can all bring a little something it would be greatly appreciated.

So I'll put a list of stuff and people can pick out what they want to bring and I'll put your name next to it:

Pop (soda to americans!)
napkins
plates
beer
forks and knives
hot dogs
chips
beer
doritos


Also if you're bringing something give me a PM or post it here and I'll add it.


----------



## disman_ca

Put me down for 2 X 12 packs of Pop. 1 Coke, 1 Sprite?


altcharacter said:


> Ok so we're less than a week away and I'll be filling up my propane tanks today and cleaning the backyard. I have a total of 9 chairs that are in the backyard so if anyone is coming, feel free to bring a camping chair or something if you don't want to stand.
> 
> I'll be making burgers and sausage (hopefully if I have time to make sausage) and hopefully a few other things but if we can all bring a little something it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> So I'll put a list of stuff and people can pick out what they want to bring and I'll put your name next to it:
> 
> Pop (soda to americans!)
> napkins
> plates
> beer
> forks and knives
> hot dogs
> chips
> beer
> doritos
> 
> Also if you're bringing something give me a PM or post it here and I'll add it.


----------



## altcharacter

ok guys we're making a list of what people are bringing so reference to the first post I made to see what everyone is bringing.
Thanks


----------



## teemee

you can put me down for a small case of creemore and some napkins


----------



## 50seven

I'll bring Doritos and potato chips and sour cream. 

Please pm me the address Dave, I only know approximately which way to point my van. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5

i'll bring the hudduggs. 



don't you give it fancy name. /russel peters

(how many packs? 3?)


----------



## teemee

Hi Guys, so this is how the frag swap is going to work:

For every frag you bring, you will get $3 GTAA dollars, for bigger items $5, to be used towards the auction, which so far consists of:

-zoanthid colonies from NAFB
-frags from Fragalot
-frags from Fragcave
-Mystery item from SUM
-anything spectacular that you guys bring (ie, frags that a few people might want!)

You can buy extra tickets: $5GTAA dollars for $10 to benefit the forum, to use in the auction.

Provided you bring at least 1 frag, or buy $5 GTAA dollars, you’ll get a grab bag with frags that have been brought by GTAA members, divided up evenly among us, (extra frags will go towards the auction). When you drop your frags off, you’ll get a name tag, and you can let me know if there is something you absolutely don’t want, or can’t take care of (lps, sps, soft corals), and I’ll do my best, (hopefully with some help) to accommodate this.

This way there isn't tons to auction off (but still enough to keep you all happy – I hope!), everyone walks away with something, no one has to spend tons (if you haven't been to a Mast auction, frags can go for $100), and the forum still raises some money.

There will also be a take something/leave something table for stuff like tanks, equipment, additives, etc. If you’re taking but not leaving anything, please consider making a small donation to the forum in the can that will be provided (per item!).

This is to make sure that everyone will have a fair opportunity to get stuff, and ensure that no one will go home empty handed.

$$$ raised will go towards the forum, to be used towards the minimal costs for running the forum, future events, and prizes.

Any suggestions on how things can run more smoothly, please let me know via pm.

I know a few people with FW tanks have asked if they can come, too, and SW people have asked about bringing a few friends.
Unfortunately, Dave’s backyard can’t possibly accommodate everyone. So, for this time, salties only please. Don’t worry – you’ll make new friends ☺ and put faces to names of friends you’ve already made on the forum. 

So, for those attending, please confirm with altcharacter, and let him know what you can bring (don’t forget this is potluck!), and he’ll pm you his address.
Thanks and see you all on Saturday!


----------



## altcharacter

Flexin5 said:


> i'll bring the hudduggs.
> 
> don't you give it fancy name. /russel peters
> 
> (how many packs? 3?)


You have no idea how hard I laughed when I read this!
I think we'll be good with 3 packs of hudduggs


----------



## damsel_den

I won't know until probally friday if I can make it or not so I don't want to put myself down for somthing important and then not be able to come
So if I come can I maybe bring say like an artichoke dip or 5 layer dip or somthing ? and maybe some chocolate chip cookies for dessert? 
I just don't want to put myself down and not be able to make it


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

Please let me know what else is need it Ill bring it


----------



## teemee

damsel_den said:


> I won't know until probally friday if I can make it or not so I don't want to put myself down for somthing important and then not be able to come
> So if I come can I maybe bring say like an artichoke dip or 5 layer dip or somthing ? and maybe some chocolate chip cookies for dessert?
> I just don't want to put myself down and not be able to make it
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


Don't worry - kind of seems you have a lot on your plate that weekend!
hope you can make it!


----------



## bigfishy

altcharacter said:


> Ha!!!!
> 
> Yeah I don't know if my backyard can take all of the GTAA members. I have space for probably 20 people in the backyard and a few more on the side of the house.
> 
> It will definitely be a saltwater BBQ.
> Is it wrong to BBQ shrimp?


BBQ Crystal Red Shrimps, Crystal Black Shrimps and Blue Tiger Shrimps

Hmmmmm....

$10 per ounce 

I am going to bring truck load of salty mystery items*


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks Alex

So it's wedensday and hopefully the weather is on our side that day. 
If anyone needs directions PM me

Looks like it's going to be a good turnout.

I've changed from making sausages to now making pulled pork. Hope everyone likes pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## disman_ca

I'm happy with almost anything that is cooked on a BBQ.


----------



## altcharacter

So it looks like the gods have been good to us with the weather. All week it has been questionable about the weather for saturday but now it looks like it'll be partially cloudy and 21 degrees. 

Start time is Noon or so and like we had mentioned before, please bring a chair if you have one. End time should be around 3pm or so...depending on what's happening.

Any questions just PM me.

See you there.


----------



## bigfishy

altcharacter said:


> So it looks like the gods have been good to us with the weather. All week it has been questionable about the weather for saturday but now it looks like it'll be partially cloudy and 21 degrees.
> 
> Start time is Noon or so and like we had mentioned before, please bring a chair if you have one. End time should be around 3pm or so...depending on what's happening.
> 
> Any questions just PM me.
> 
> See you there.


That's only 3 hours, are you sure it is 3pm and not 3am? 

By the way, last night 9 people attended the shrimp meeting and it lasted more than 2 hours 

20+ people... hmmmmmm ... 3 am?


----------



## Flexin5

i'm going to hit up the grocery store for the hudduggs tonight, anything else i can bring?


----------



## Ciddian

I picked up some goodies from Als 

Turns out my dad is using the long table for his computer, we will be going out to pick up another in the am.

I am excited to see everyone!


----------



## Flexin5

oh and if anyone has a magenta 10k stunner strip LED or something like it that they want to sell please bring it along


----------



## TankCla

Guys, we are missing the point of this bbq. 
This is not a garage/yard/saturday sale. I like to believe, first reason is to meet and have a good time, not to sell/buy misc.

The idea with auction, it's getting too much people interested only in sale or buy.

I will bring only food and 1 frag for trade, nothing to sell, nothing to buy. Oh, and 35 ppt sol , but this is just to help. Much of the ppl will leave in the first hour, so


altcharacter said:


> ... End time should be around 3pm or so...depending on what's happening...


 you are right. 

Cheers,
Claude


----------



## teemee

Hey Claude,
The auction is to raise money for the forum.
Unlike AP or Canreef, GTAA doesn't have sponsors. It doesn't cost a lot of money to run, but the money will be used for either prizes for tank of the month, or another event for everyone.
And the whole point of bringing frags to swap in, was to prevent anyone from having to spend a lot of money. As well as to 'entice' people to bring things to share, and to dissuade the few profiteers on the forum who jump at anything and everything that is free but never pay it forward.
NAFB, Fragalot, Frag cave and SUM have donated a few things to support us, and the forum.
If you don't want to contribute, you don't have to. Nobody does...
I think if anyone brings anything they want to sell, that's totally up to them. Its not often that so many salties are in one place. I don't think there is going to be a garage sale atmosphere. Everyone is going to be too busy oogling Dave's new tank, and eating his pulled pork. Dave has some games planned, and the auction will only have ~15 items, so it won't last too long.
The rest of the time is for everyone to enjoy themselves, and chat about what brought us all together in the first place.


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks Marg for the Pep talk!

Just a quick FYI....I will be wearing a banana hammock...that is all


----------



## Flexin5

ah dood we can't wear the same thing!


----------



## bigfishy

TankCla said:


> Guys, we are missing the point of this bbq.
> *This is not a garage/yard/saturday sale*. I like to believe, first reason is to meet and have a good time, not to sell/buy misc.


Darn! I was planning to bring a lot of furnitures, and appliances to the auction!


----------



## bigfishy

Flexin5 said:


> ah dood we can't wear the same thing!


OMGOSH! I never knew these things were real!



I guess I can't do the same either! lol!


----------



## Flexin5

lmfao! ..........


----------



## TankCla

bigfishy said:


> Darn! I was planning to bring a lot of furnitures, and appliances to the auction!


Ha ha ha. You're so funny!


----------



## 50seven

Nobody told me this would be a costume party LOL!

Anyways I'll take along my set of glass hole saws, bring your tanks and bulkheads if you want to drill them. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

Kevin, how would you feel about me dropping my tank off at Dave's and would you mind drilling it ? I have to work tomorrow afternoon so I can't make it until later, I see it's ending around 3(??) best I can do is get there for 5. If the tank were to crack or break - shit happens and there would be NO hard feelings. (the tank didn't cost me THAT much) I would probably trust your drilling skills better than mine anyway. That is a drill in your Signature right? Not a gun... If you are uncomfortable with this request just say so, no worries.

What I am after is 3 holes:
The return hole dead centre as I am going to run the line across the eurobrace 
and 2 drain holes (one on either side of the return) for a Herbie or (modified) Bean Animal overflow. 
Here's a link to the Bean Animal - The Herbie is the same minus the 3rd redundant safety drain. Just in case you didn't know but I suspect you know what I am talking about.

http://www.beananimal.com/projects/silent-and-fail-safe-aquarium-overflow-system.aspx

The Bean Animal calls 1" bulkheads and 1.5" down plumbing for 2000 GPH. Does that sound good? Someone suggested 1.5" bulkheads...
I don't know how big to make the return line. Suggestions.

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## altcharacter

Drop it off at my house in the morning dude.


----------



## fesso clown

Will do, thanks. Oh and thanks for posting making this page 14 leaving the banana hammocks back on 13.


----------



## TankCla

@teemee
Donations and auctions, we can do all year round. Meeting, just to know GTAA members, not so frequent.
I don't wanna make the wrong impression, but I am coming only to socialize, to enjoy a good chat with a good bbq (host must do tha best bbq, right chef?)
If that's the spirit, I will donate my frag. I don't have much to give. I am already helping like you and everyone else.
When I want good frags, I go to the best place. Wilfred Ave. 

Bottom line: I am really sorry if I offended any of you, but my understanding about this bbq it's different than the average.

That's just me , maybe I got it wrong.


----------



## altcharacter

Don't worry about offending anyone. Just make sure to show up in your banana hammock


----------



## disman_ca

I'll be there for about an hour then I have to go home as my wife is throwing my mother-in-law and I a birthday party. Can't be late for that! Looking forward to meeting some people,


----------



## damsel_den

I hope everyone had a good time, I'm very sad I couldn't come. But hubby seems to of thought only the garage needed cleaned all week so iv been stuck doing everything myself, and have a bunch of baking and food to prepare for tomorrow.


----------



## TankCla

It has been a wonderful bbq. Nice people, good food and funny games. I actually scored in one
Nice coral trade and very good auction hosted by no other than Marg .

I have some stuff that I am not keeping (small tank), but very beautiful. So, every penny I make selling the corals, will go to gta forum.

Thanks again guys!

PS: we should do this more often.


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks to everyone that came out and I myself had a great time. Met some really nice hobbyists and found out who's really the champion at mixing saltwater.

Also would like to thank SUM, NAFB, Fragsalot, and Alex at the Fragcave for the kind donations. Everyone went home with a loot bag.

Here are the pictures I had. Again, it was an awesome time!

















































































Alex is the reigning champion at the saltwater mixing competition...even though we tied, I'll let him wear the crown until next time. For all the rest of you that failed at mixing salt....start practicing for next time!


----------



## TankCla

By TankCla at 2012-05-05


----------



## fury165

Looks like you guys had a ball, hopefully I can make the next one


----------



## disman_ca

I had a great time, thanks Dave for hosting. Too bad I had to leave early as there seemed to be some nice stuff there I missed out on.


----------



## disman_ca

Oh and I forgot to mention. Did anyone else notice the young lady drilling the tank with her dad? Apparently its that easy.


----------



## damsel_den

Looks like it was a great time, I'm even sadder that I missed it now!


----------



## fesso clown

Lindsay and I thank you all so much for drilling our tank! Wish I could have stayed for the BBQ. Thanks again, MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## Ciddian

I had a total blast!!!  My daughter was passed out for most of the time but ended up running out and clinging to Tankcla's wife. Rofl, very nice to see other kiddos too. 

Hopefully things will get more sorted around here and I can do up a SW for my daughter.


----------



## altcharacter

I think I just slept 12 hours straight. I guess I was a little tired after yesterday

Fun had by all and great times. If it ever comes up again that we do this, I would host again as long as we didn't have more than 20 people. Although yesterday I think we had around 12 or so


----------



## explor3r

I had a great time meeting more GTAA members and talking to everyone, special thanks to DAVE who nailed the salt mix and had so much food ready for all of us, what a great guy he is.
Hope we can organize more events and that more people join because we want the GTAA community to grow and grow...Ohh thanks to everyone else for helping and asisting....cheers
Dave I want more chicharron
Bigfishy the dark salty side call your name to join and have 8 more salty tanks


----------



## Ciddian

I am having more of that pulled pork for lunch. HA!


----------



## altcharacter

Come for the fish, stay for the pork


----------



## teemee

It was a great time! Met some new people, eating Dave's DELICIOUS pulled pork, and talking tank stuff 
Special thanks to Fragalot, Frag cave, NAFB and SUM. To everyone who was at the bbq, please thank them, too, next time you're visiting one of our auction supporters. We raised a bit of money for the forum, but I think pretty much everyone walked away with something, and I hope everyone enjoyed themselves!
Special thanks to Dave for organizing this! Hope we can do it again soon


----------



## bigfishy

Great party! Great food! 

BUT...

stop persuading me to get into salt!!!!!!!

You (explor3r) and SeaUMarine will not be getting my money!


----------



## carmenh

The stupid trade show I was at was all the more excruciating, knowing you guys were all having fun! Hope to make the next one...


----------



## Flexin5

It was great getting to meet some people from the board, Dave thanks for your hospitality! i had a great time, the coral trade/auction was alot of fun. i hope there's another one soon.

i spotted a cool hitchhiker on that sps colony that i got


----------



## teemee

Flexin5 said:


> It was great getting to meet some people from the board, Dave thanks for your hospitality! i had a great time, the coral trade/auction was alot of fun. i hope there's another one soon.
> 
> i spotted a cool hitchhiker on that sps colony that i got


Cute acro crab!
I got one of your frags - I think some pink zoas?!
They've awesome!
Hope to see everyone again soon!


----------



## Chris S

Was nice to meet everyone. For most, it wasn't the first time though!

Since everyone has thanked Dave and the sponsors already, a special thanks to teemee for running the auction!


----------



## altcharacter

what the heck were you doing up at 5:23am?!?!?!


----------



## Chris S

Going to work


----------



## fesso clown

I told a friend of mine that I went to a saltwater enthusiast BBQ and was given a Protein Skimmer. 
He was like "what's that? Some kind of act like a Dirty Sanchez?" Then I had to tell him I also had my tank drilled....


----------



## Tim

fesso clown said:


> I told a friend of mine that I went to a saltwater enthusiast BBQ and was given a Protein Skimmer.
> He was like "what's that? Some kind of act like a *Dirty Sanchez*?" Then I had to tell him I also had my tank drilled....


Thats the name of my mexican turbo snail much to my wife's disgust LOL


----------



## disman_ca

Chris S said:


> Going to work


man I'm up at 5:45 but I'm not awake enough to use a computer.


----------



## TankCla

TankCla said:


> I have some stuff that I am not keeping (small tank), but very beautiful. So, every penny I make selling the corals, will go to gta forum.


Since nobody needs an anemone, the caribbean anemone will go to the future Dave's xxx gallons tank, as my  contribution to his ocean corner.

Jess, I have to give you 25$ from the other sell (apart of premium member), contribution to the website.


----------



## 50seven

Arghhhh!!!!  My internet at home is still down hence my laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate reply....

Leah and I had a great time, thanks for all the organization you did Alt, Teemee, et. al. The pork was delicious (= 3x loaded sandwiches for me = not needing supper when we got home ) *burp* We had fun with the games, seeing some old and new faces...

We both loved the auction too, I really just was having fun!- Having come with only a few frags to donate, I was surprised to come home with so much awesome loot! I arrived home to the mighty Aphrodite and put all the loot right into the tank 100% guilt free 

****************News Flash******************

PHOTOGRAPHIC PROOF FOR THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Drilling a glass tank is easy. Behold: a 10 year-old girl doing it. Now get out your diamond hole saw, drill your tank and don't be a pussy!!!


----------



## Ciddian

Haha that pics awesome!


----------



## altcharacter

Did someone say BBQ????


----------



## Ciddian

YA! where you wanna do it this year? your place Alt? or somewhere new?


----------



## bigfishy

Ciddian said:


> YA! where you wanna do it this year? your place Alt? or somewhere new?


Ciddan's apartment! xD


----------



## Ciddian

Omg.. @[email protected] If I only had the space I would


----------



## altcharacter

You do have space, there's a park right next door!

Yes I am volunteering my place again for the BBQ. Unless someone else wants to...but I like to cook so I don't mind having it here.


----------



## fesso clown

50seven said:


> Arghhhh!!!!  My internet at home is still down hence my laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate reply....
> 
> Leah and I had a great time, thanks for all the organization you did Alt, Teemee, et. al. The pork was delicious (= 3x loaded sandwiches for me = not needing supper when we got home ) *burp* We had fun with the games, seeing some old and new faces...
> 
> We both loved the auction too, I really just was having fun!- Having come with only a few frags to donate, I was surprised to come home with so much awesome loot! I arrived home to the mighty Aphrodite and put all the loot right into the tank 100% guilt free
> 
> ****************News Flash******************
> 
> PHOTOGRAPHIC PROOF FOR THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Drilling a glass tank is easy. Behold: a 10 year-old girl doing it. Now get out your diamond hole saw, drill your tank and don't be a pussy!!!


That's my tank! 
Thanks again kevin and daughter, hopefully I wont be working for the BBq this year.


----------



## bigfishy

altcharacter said:


> You do have space, there's a park right next door!
> 
> Yes I am volunteering my place again for the BBQ. Unless someone else wants to...but I like to cook so I don't mind having it here.


We should do it in a public place, like high park or something... 

....

and

you didn't call, negative feedback? xD


----------



## altcharacter

Ha...sorry Alex but I was on the road between Niagara and Toronto. I owe you a sausage at the bbq

The problem with having it at a public place is not being able to drink alcohol.


----------



## 50seven

...how do you know when you've already had enough of winter? 

When its the first week of January and you're talking about a BBQ that's taking place in the warm May sunshine 

I'm in!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ciddian

LOL... it's true. 

Alt, could you let me know closer to the time for the cost you have for supplies/food? I have the cash from last year I can give you.  It's what it's there for.

If you guys know what you would like for some prizes let me know and I can pick them up  I assume this is a SW meet in general so gimmie some hints!


----------



## Flexin5

can't wait for BBQ season! 

i'll be willing to host it aswell. probably a little more into the summer since i need to buy a BBQ first..lol but i have a pretty big back yard and a swing set for the kids if any come. 

i'm not really central tho, i'm basically across the street from wonderland.


----------



## J_T

What??? You don't bbq year round!?! Wimps. Warmer than 40 below, and I will! Anything colder, and propane stays liquid... Chem nerd knowledge there!

Pick a day, and I will get it on the calendar. Lets do a frag swap. Bring a coral, and we divide em up. Everyone bring one, and we all get some nice frags!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flexin5

agreed. the frag swap was alot of fun last year!

IF we decide to do it at my place, i can leave the 10gallon somewhat empty, (i'll be transfering everything to the big tank) and we can put the frags in there. hopefully they would open up.


----------



## J_T

Well, so long as I can attend, I bring a full frag kit, including a tile saw.

I also have access to a car port tent. So, rain, or shine, we can do this.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

I bbq all year round you wussies!! As for the location, i'm not really central either but you can take the subway or bus to my house if needed.

Good to hear you guys are coming!
All salties are invited of course


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> I bbq all year round you wussies!! As for the location, i'm not really central either but you can take the subway or bus to my house if needed.
> 
> Good to hear you guys are coming!
> All salties are invited of course


Im up to bbq anytime of the year too and I can take few people with me (4 or 5 people) at Bayview and Sheppard.
I can bring my blade saw and we can frag anything you guys want and we make sure that is fair to everyone  in the sense that everyone take same amount of frags.
I had alot of fun last year and Dave was a great host he had so much food that we needed more people to eat.


----------



## altcharacter

Yes, but this year we'll have chicharones and I'll definitely make sausage!


----------



## disman_ca

I'm in too but should this not be a new thread instead of a continuation from last years?


----------



## 50seven

Nah, just keep it going and going. In a few years it will become this great epic thread, and whenever people think of 'BBQ' they will think of us 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

Haha, so true! How many other threads have 19 pages!

And I still have your chair here that you can pickup. Although it's a little bit more weathered. So I'll pick another chair up for you so you can have a nice new one!

Kid friendly as usual and my backyard looks alot better than it did last year so that's a bonus. We might also have a small competition with bringing food but we'll see closer to the day.


----------



## sweet ride

I cant believe I missed last year, got to make sure that I remember to mark it in my calendar and make it this year.... am not sure about food, but am always down to bring a frag or two...... cant wait!!!! 

just wish there is a west end version of this......


----------



## disman_ca

altcharacter said:


> Haha, so true! How many other threads have 19 pages!
> 
> And I still have your chair here that you can pickup. Although it's a little bit more weathered. So I'll pick another chair up for you so you can have a nice new one!
> 
> Kid friendly as usual and my backyard looks alot better than it did last year so that's a bonus. We might also have a small competition with bringing food but we'll see closer to the day.


Wow I forgot all about that chair. don't bother buying a new one, I will just use it when I come this year.


----------



## altcharacter

I have claimed this chair as mine. If you would like to meet me in the "Thunderdome" then you might have a chance to get it back 

Ian, it's not really that far if you consider that there are alot of good people that will be here


----------



## disman_ca

Thunderdome, wow that's a throw back to the 80's. I can hear Tina Turner singing the song in my head.


----------



## jd81

I am in as well.

Not sure what food to bring yet, I will figure out when we get closer to date.


----------



## altcharacter

So how does May 11th or 12th sound for a BBQ? I'm going to try to get a solid day down within the next month or so, that way everyone can make it *cough* (Mel)


----------



## 50seven

May 11 is best for me.


----------



## thmh

May 12 is good for me! I let's get a pole going


----------



## Flexin5

Can I park on your driveway Dave? I think I'll have my fancy car out lol  (as long as its not raining)


----------



## ReefABCs

Guys May 12 is Mothers day, can we pick another day LOL? 

If so I may be able to make a road trip and bring the Z for a cruise to the east end.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ciddian

wooo.... I can't miss mom day


----------



## disman_ca

I'm out May 12 but any other day should be fine with me. Mothers before brothers that's for sure.


----------



## altcharacter

It's going to be May 11th guys, it just makes sense not to mess with the momma's!


----------



## thmh

Awww man! Saturday will be a hard day to book off. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## altcharacter

I thought you were going to be sick that day? If it matters I think we'll have the start around 2pm or so. Last year I think we started around 11am but a little later start will be better


----------



## thmh

altcharacter said:


> I thought you were going to be sick that day? If it matters I think we'll have the start around 2pm or so. Last year I think we started around 11am but a little later start will be better


Ya i think ill feel under the weather that day.

PEWPEW!


----------



## 50seven

I'll put it on the calendar. 

As I said in the poll thread, I'd be up to run a DIY "aragocrete" live rock workshop if there's any interest. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

You will be busy manning the dunk-tank. We're gonna put BigFishy in and charge $3 a shot to dunk him!!


----------



## fesso clown

I like the dunk-tank idea, how about a Mantis Shrimp kissing booth.


----------



## 50seven

fesso clown said:


> I like the dunk-tank idea, how about a Mantis Shrimp kissing booth.


I think they will be one and the same.


----------



## disman_ca

50seven said:


> I'll put it on the calendar.
> 
> As I said in the poll thread, I'd be up to run a DIY "aragocrete" live rock workshop if there's any interest.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm game to trying it out, I have some left over aragonite, eggcrate and even some PVC pipe to drill out for making the "plastic filler".


----------



## J_T

I would make a rock


----------



## Toofem

*I would like to come!!! *

My partner and I would like to go to the BBQ... She's vegetarian... haha So, we'll bring veggie burgers and she's saying quinoi salad (I'm the cook haha)... But, some sorta salad anyway...


----------



## Ciddian

Quinoi Salad rocks!


----------



## altcharacter

In about a month or so we'll start making a roster of who's bringing what. Last year we did pretty good with just burgers and hot dogs but there were only 10 people or so. So far this year it looks like around 25 people are coming so we'll have to adjust of course.

As for the vegetarian options, you're more than welcome to bring whatever you want. Just keep in mind I'll still make something for you guys  That's just what I do.


----------



## Toofem

*Partay!!*

Ok... So... I'll bring anything that's required (I do make a mean quinoa salad) Also, my partner and I would both like to participate in DIY rock workshop... Let me know if there's something I can bring for that too... (if it's a go)

I'm very excited...

I'm hoping my tank will be ready for some friendly frags!!


----------



## jd81

I would like to participate in the Aragocrete workshop as well. 

Let me know what I need to bring, or I can chip in.

I can also bring food for the BBQ.


----------



## fesso clown

I think we should have a skimmate contest. Contestants bring a margerine container full of skimmate and it can be judged by PO4 content, consistency and smell.


----------



## 50seven

ROFL  I don't know what to say....

Are you offering to be the judge? 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah Jeff was telling me about this idea last time and I think it's an awesome idea!! I'm going to try to get a sponsor for that if I can.

Just so everyone knows, since Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics was very gracious to donate a $50 gift card he is the official sponsor of the annual salinity contest! We all know Alex cheated somehow last year so this year we'll put a bit of a twist on it so the cabrone won't win 

Thanks again Flavio!


----------



## 50seven

It sounds gross. I'm definitely in 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown

How about who ever wins the salinity contest also "wins" judging duty for the skimmate contest.


----------



## altcharacter

And the winner has to drink some of the skim?


----------



## 50seven

Let's figure out a way to make a home brew with it!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Yeah Jeff was telling me about this idea last time and I think it's an awesome idea!! I'm going to try to get a sponsor for that if I can.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, since Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics was very gracious to donate a $50 gift card he is the official sponsor of the annual salinity contest! We all know Alex cheated somehow last year so this year we'll put a bit of a twist on it so the cabrone won't win
> 
> Thanks again Flavio!


Lol Mr chicharron thats not nice at all but you know what.. I won`t participate this year so I can give the chance to another person to win
I will donate $60 of my frags to whoever wins


----------



## thmh

MadJellyCorals will be donating some frags as well

PEWPEW!


----------



## jd81

What's the salinity contest?


----------



## thmh

Who can get the closest to. 25/.26 
P. S Alex dose weekly water change for 6 tanks @ one point so he will Pewpew the competition 

PEWPEW!


----------



## jd81

So we just bring some sample water, and see who gets closest to 025/026, or we mix salt/water at the bbq ?


----------



## thmh

Mix it there

PEWPEW!


----------



## altcharacter

It's a specific gravity but I'm not saying it will be .025...who knows!! It might be a different number this year. Also everyone gets a different amount of water so you have to eyeball it. It isn't easy and most people last year were around .045 or so.

Either way it was alot of fun.


----------



## 50seven

altcharacter said:


> It's a specific gravity but I'm not saying it will be .025...who knows!! It might be a different number this year. Also everyone gets a different amount of water so you have to eyeball it. It isn't easy and most people last year were around .045 or so.
> 
> Either way it was alot of fun.


+1 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd81

sounds fun, I am in


----------



## J_T

jd81 said:


> What's the salinity contest?


First rule of salinity contest, is.... Lol

I believe they had a quantity of water, and you had to add enough salt to hit new levels. But you couldn't measure.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## TankCla

jd81 said:


> What's the salinity contest?


We had a bucket of water, a bag of salt, a refractometer and good luck getting .025


----------



## thmh

TankCla said:


> We had a bucket of water, a bag of salt, a refractometer and good luck getting .025


Psh who uses a non electronic refractometer now a days, gotta step up your game and join the big boiz league! 









PEWPEW!


----------



## altcharacter

I'm so coming over and stealing that!


----------



## thmh

altcharacter said:


> I'm so coming over and stealing that!


its bolted down to my table!!!!back off get yo own sandwitch!!!


----------



## TypeZERO

O.O
I taste my salt water to check its salinity! My pallet is use to .025/.026


----------



## altcharacter

10 weeks to go!


----------



## Toofem

*What time*

Just checking, not sure if it's posted, I couldn't find it... What time is BBQ?? and just to confirm, it's May 11th??

Seems so far away!!!


----------



## altcharacter

No time has been set in stone but around 1pm or so


----------



## moose

i would like to attend as well is there still space..........


----------



## TankCla

Nice. Dave, we will have the bbq in the street. I'll bring some barriers and we can close the road


----------



## moose

TankCla said:


> Nice. Dave, we will have the bbq in the street. I'll bring some barriers and we can close the road


So if your bringing street barriers does that mean I get attendp


----------



## TankCla

moose said:


> So if your bringing street barriers does that mean I get attendp


Sure. Everybody is invited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moose

Cool...maybe I can convince my partner to tag along too


----------



## altcharacter

Everyone is invited as long as you're a saltie and you don't cause trouble. I'm the only one that gets to cause trouble.


----------



## J_T

well, if you get the only person causing trouble, I guess I won't be coming... 

I was thinking water balloons, saltwater filled of course.... Think the neighbors will mind the burns to their lawns!


----------



## altcharacter

he would!! I love my neighbor and he was actually at last years BBQ for a bit. I was also thinking of filling up water balloons with skimmate and playing hot potato.


----------



## TypeZERO

altcharacter said:


> he would!! I love my neighbor and he was actually at last years BBQ for a bit. I was also thinking of filling up water balloons with skimmate and playing hot potato.


Noted, i shall bring some axe body spray lol


----------



## fesso clown

TypeZERO said:


> Noted, i shall bring some axe body spray lol


I'd rather smell skimmate


----------



## altcharacter

So just a quick update on what's going on since the BBQ is like 9 weeks away or something like that:

Brisket!!
Beer
Salinity contest
Fragging workshop put on by J_T (if he can show up)
DIY rock done with 50Seven 
Frag exchange.

I'm going to try to find a source for the fragging workshop so everyone can take a piece home so if anyone out there knows someone with a larger colony we could butcher up please give me a shout.

Also, thanks again to Flavio for the sponsorship!! I'll have to PM him with the deets.

Just an FYI, my house is family friendly since I have two kids myself so children and spouses/partners are always welcome at the BBQ. We'll even have a small area roped off for them in the basement 

I think we might have a skimmate contest, I just haven't figured out what we're going to do for it.


----------



## Toofem

*Bbq*

I am super excited!!! I can hardly wait!!!

I don't think I've ever tried brisket!! haha


----------



## J_T

altcharacter said:


> I'm going to try to find a source for the fragging workshop so everyone can take a piece home so if anyone out there knows someone with a larger colony we could butcher up please give me a shout.


I wonder if Ken would do something for us with the "brown" SPS colonies that he sells really cheap. Since this is more demo, not "OMG YOU GET A SUPPER AWESOME, RARE, FUNNY NAMED, COLORED STICK" Brown "suprise" SPS would be just fine.

And perhaps a LPS of some sort.

As mentioned, I would like to do a Zoo demo too. I think showing people safely is better than not showing it!

I should be there. Even if only to do the fragging, and back to the family get together I would be skipping out on....


----------



## thmh

I would be interested in seeing Jon do some zoas^_^ 

PEWPEW!


----------



## TypeZERO

I agree, Jon showing safety measures for zoas would be good for the group. Nowadays when me and tony frags zoas we get our hazmat suits on with oxygen tanks and gloves and goggles!


----------



## J_T

I am hoping to convince, the guys at plastic world to donate a thin piece of plexi. Or give me a damned good price. This way, I will make a nice shield, and everyone can get up close, with no one taking a trip to the local hospital 

Same with all the corals. Nothing worse than getting soaked from a saw, and you're not the operator!

I have the go ahead from the wife to atleast come down, do the demo, and go back north. However, she need not know how long it takes for the demo.... So, I am sure if I left early, and arrived late......


----------



## thmh

just tell her your going to go get her another wrasse!


----------



## J_T

thmh said:


> just tell her your going to go get her another wrasse!


May not work, the first two (lubock, and whiptail) are now chasing the heck out of the chromis. But dang, great colors when they do! And the fins are all healed up.

Laughed the other day, she asked why one had a "beard" It was bristles... Guess they are doing their job!


----------



## thmh

Good to hear, how is the big guy doing.? 

PEWPEW!


----------



## J_T

thmh said:


> Good to hear, how is the big guy doing.?
> 
> PEWPEW!


For a fish you told me was a bully, he is shy, and a wimp! But is spending all that time hiding picking at the rocks.

I had a good laugh the other day. I lowered the frag rack... The three of them spent 20 minutes eating anything that moved! Pods, worms, didn't matter!!!


----------



## thmh

Glad your having fun with them! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## bigfishy

TankCla said:


> Sure. Everybody is invited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really???!!!

I met a lot of new friends this year from various new hobbies xD

RC trucks, tanks and planes, paintball guns, figure collectors, cosplayers... they can all literally jam up the whole street


----------



## altcharacter

It's officially March and almost spring time! We're now 9 weeks away from the day and I'm excited as hell since it's beautiful outside and I've already bbq'd a few times this week.

We're officially 23 I think but this could change depending on what happens in peoples lives.

We're going to keep the free table going this year with anyone who has anything saltwater related to bring what they have to put on the table. I have quite a few things to put on and you're more than welcome to bring/drop off what you want. Although there was a guy last year (not going to say who) left alot of stuff...and I had to pay to get rid of it...

So this year i'm asking, if you bring it for the free table and it's still there at the end please take it home with you. If you leave beer though I might keep it 

If anyone knows a LFS that would like to sponsor some of the games have them contact me. Flavio has donated a generous amount and I would love to see this go to someone out there that wins the salinity challenge.


----------



## J_T

Hmm, can I drop the stuff off sooner than the BBQ! Wife wants this box 'O' stuff gone... wasn't sure what I planned to do... but now I know! Misc power heads, AC mini... 

Did you sort out your overflow? Or still need a new one, or mods done to that one?


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah man you can drop stuff off anytime you want dude


----------



## J_T

altcharacter said:


> Yeah man you can drop stuff off anytime you want dude


Sounds good. PM me. Whats your week looking like? Kill 3 birds one stone... My knives need some attention.... and I think you need some overflow repairs...


----------



## thmh

Wait the bbq is now on May 23?

PEWPEW!


----------



## altcharacter

same date, did I screw something up? And shouldn't you be working or something???


----------



## thmh

Psh I have wifi broski, Iam always lurking! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## TypeZERO

Iz lurk 2


----------



## moose

Ok ....I think i can make it ...i'll be coming alone though, ...partner laughed at me when I asked her to tag along

But on a positive note I can bring a colony of frogspawn ......think somewhere in this thread lps to frag would be good?

If I could figure out how to attach pic using my iphone... I'd attached pic


----------



## moose

Lol..guess I figured it out


----------



## J_T

moose said:


> Lol..guess I figured it out


Nice piece! I would pay for a frag of that! But if ya want it cut up, bring it along  I can cut anything from anenomes to zoo's!


----------



## Toofem

*less than a month!*

I'm soooooooo excited!

Oooooo, pout, its 2 months!


----------



## moose

J_T said:


> Nice piece! I would pay for a frag of that! But if ya want it cut up, bring it along  I can cut anything from anenomes to zoo's!


You get first pick of frags we get off of colony....hopefully there will be enough frags to go around to those that want one....

I was thinking about selling it...because it doesn't quite fit into my new set up.

But I think it would be better off... cut up and enjoyed by many...... everybody appreciates a free frag.


----------



## J_T

I think your my best friend now! LOL


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks alot Moose!! I'm going to try to get some colonies myself so we can frag and take home.


----------



## Faizan

So how do I join this shindig? I can probably bring a butt load of dry rub chicken. 

Also I have this full 35 gallon aquarium with black oak stand I was looking to give away. Maybe we can have like a raffle for it or something.


----------



## altcharacter

I'll post all the info closer to the event.


----------



## fesso clown

Did I miss it?


----------



## TankCla

We did a pre-bbq meeting today.



George was the unlucky one.


----------



## george

Yeah, my chicken was all dry and the beer was room temperature.


----------

